# Missing Swordtail?



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

A couple days ago I bought 3 swordtails for my 20 gallon (1 male and 2 females) and all of the sudden today my male is nowhere to be found. I've looked around the entire aquairum to see if might've died and I've even looked around outside to see if he might've jumped out but there's no sign of him. The other fish in the tank are the following: black neon tetras, green corys, female betta, white cloud, and kuhli loaches. The only thing I can think of is that he died overnight and then some of the other fish ate him?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

It's very possible that he died and was eaten. Fish can make short work of a corpse. 

Is there any deco he could be wedged into? I've never known swords to hide like that but it's an idea.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Look 12 feet around the tank, under and behind everything. When swords get airborne, they can really fly and then flop around until they are someplace dark to die.

Fish can pick a fish clean down to the bone in hours. Next gravel wash, look for an inch-long white backbone.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Check the filter...


----------

